# MonStar's Journal: HST Experiment



## M.J.H. (Feb 26, 2005)

I know I just started an HST journal and got rid of it, you guys don't need to remind me, please. 

I have decided to experiment with HST some and not go by the standard version of HST, every other day. I have come to the realization that training every other day does absolutely SH*T for me, mentally. I have to be in the gym, more often than that. So after researching a bit I found that I can do a 6-day a week routine, HST style. I am going to be training my full body, 6 days a week, with 2 different routines. On days 1, 3, and 5 I'll be doing "Routine A" and on days 2, 4, and 6 I'll be doing "Routine B."

Wish me luck guys!


----------



## M.J.H. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Outline of 1st HST Cycle*

The basis is going to be the same for the program. There will be a 15-rep cycle, 10-rep cycle, and finally a 5-rep cycle. Each cycle will last 2 weeks long. Here is the list of exercises for each of the routines:

*Routine A* 

Deadlifts
Flat DB Flyes
Support Rows
Seated DB Presses
Reverse Curls
Skullcrushers
Smith-Machine Calf Raises

*Routine B*

Squats
Decline BB Presses
CG Cable Pulldowns
Smith-Machine Military Presses
Standing BB Curls
Seated French Presses
Seated Calf Raises

I am going to be alternating this routine every other day. Working up as usual to my 15RM, 10RM, and 5RM on every exercise. As usual the weights are going to start off very light in the cycle and get progressively heavier, towards the end of each cycle.


----------



## M.J.H. (Feb 26, 2005)

HST Cycle 1 | 15-Rep Cycle | Day 1/14 
2-26-2005​

Training:

*Routine A*

*Deadlifts:* 265 x 15

*Flat DB Flyes:* 30's x 15

*Support Rows:* 165 x 15

*Seated DB Presses:* 35's x 15

*Reverse Curls:* 60 x 15

*Skullcrushers:* 80 x 15

*Smith-Machine Calf Raises:* 230 x 15


Diet: 

*Meal 1:* oatmeal + 2% milk
*Meal 2:* whole-wheat tuna salad sandwich
*Preworkout:* 1 scoop of Swole 
*Postworkout:* 1 scoop of whey protein + 2% milk 
*Meal 4:* grilled chicken + tomato sauce
*Meal 5:* chicken noodle soup + crackers
*Meal 6:* 6" turkey & cheese sub 
*Meal 7:* peanut butter
*Meal 8:* 3 grilled chicken breasts + BBQ sauce 


Sleep: 8 hours.

First thing in the morning after using the bathroom I weighed myself, and I weighed 224.5 lbs. My goal is 210-215 lbs. and solid. I am holding some fat around my midsection and lower back.

Currently I am taking 50mcg of T3 an hour before I workout, and almost 50mg of clomid and 10mg of nolva first thing in the morning.


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 26, 2005)

Are you playing with T3 without anabolics?  Given the clomid I assume you are in PCT.  If so, I am curious to see your results.  I have considered doing the same and just eating my butt off (but not with 50mcg!)


----------



## Cold Iron (Feb 26, 2005)

Interesting split.

Thats a very high dose without running any anabolics.

GL brotha


----------



## Sapphire (Feb 26, 2005)

Good luck Mike...  but be careful with all those things you are taking!  Geez you are so gorgeous... why are you risking your health?  How much better can you look???   

Just worried about you.. that's all..


----------



## M.J.H. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Cardinal:* I am taking T3 yes, without any anabolics. I have done a M1T cycle or two in the past, but I didn't care much for it. I am honestly just trying to cut some fat at this point, and hopefully T3 will help me do that. Unfortunately at this point I haven't noticed much of anything. I have been taking .5ml first thing in the morning, which is 50mcg of T3. I went right from taking sodium usinate to T3 and the results were like night and day. With sodium usinate I was sweating constantly throughout the day, hours after I would take it I would be extremely hot. I could tell my body temperature was much higher than usual. At this point if the T3 doesn't do much for me I am going to look into DNP. Because this is getting ridiculous. 

I ordered nolva from IBENutrition.com for gyno, and unfortunately they shipped me clomid/nolva, and I was just going to take it. But the more I researched it I realized that the clomid will do nothing for my gyno at all. So I am going to send it back and get some regular tamoxifen citrate instead. 

*Cold Iron:* Thanks for stopping by man, I appreciate it bro. Yeah the split is very very interesting. I have never thought much about a full body routine, and especially not one that is 6 days a week. I am hoping for some good results, and of course I'll keep posted how things go on it. 

*Cyndi:* Hey there! Nice to see you stopping by in here, I appreciate the support and concern. I am honestly just trying to cut some fat at this point, and it's getting annoying because I am so frustrated with my fat-loss. I feel like I have really hit a standstill. I tried some sodium usinate which helped out some, and now I am trying some T3. Hopefully this will do the trick.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 26, 2005)

Dude T3 is synergistic.. you dont just take a bunch real fast.. it builds up in your system, and that takes time.  Dont be so quick to the gun


----------



## M.J.H. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Jake:* Wow, I didn't realize that at all. I expected the same kind of results that I got from sodium usinate, pretty immediate. On sodium usinate at 300mg twice a day I was literally sweating all day long. There wasn't a time of the day that I wasn't constantly sweating. Sounds crazy, but the stuff melted fat off like crazy.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 26, 2005)

Give it time.. Have you looked into PCT for it?


----------



## M.J.H. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Jake:* No, I haven't looked into PCT for it at all. I didn't even realize that you needed PCT for T3. I mean honestly, I have noticed absolutely nothing at this point. Maybe my receptors are fried since I came right from the sodium usinate to the T3? I am honestly questioning the effectiveness of the liquid T3. When I searched for it people seemed to be getting great results with the tabs.


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 26, 2005)

It took me a good week or more to notice all the side effects.  As Dale would put it, you should notice some good T3 shits for one thing.  That was one of the more pleasant effects for me.  Certainly it also increased my appetite.  

I now understand the situation with nolva/clomid.  Definitely send it back!  IBE is cool as all hell and may very well send you some extra stuff for your troubles.

Is there a reason you don't just hit up a good combo of Ephedrine/Caffeine + Nicotine/Caffeine (patch/gum)?  Basically just attack the appetite and try to let a caloric deficit work its magic.  Combine/cycle/alternate that with T3 and clen and you really have all you need.  Some people choose to go the HGH route also, but it is generally not advised until you are much older (30's++).

I know DNP can work extraordinarily well, so much better than anything else and can also be used quite safely.  The after effects and possible long term problems concern me most or I would use it my self (also contraindicated for people suspected of having any heart abnormality).  Just not worth it to me at this point.  I know it is your choice, but I kind of hope you feel the same.


----------



## M.J.H. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Cardinal:* Hey man, great post! Nice to see a lot of information here in my journal. I am going to see what happens with this T3. I think I am going to up the dosage to 100mcg via Mudge's advice and see how I feel about it. I honestly don't notice anything at all on the stuff. Where can I get my hands on some ephedrine? I would love to get back into taking ephedrine again, especially the ephedrine hcl version. And nicotine is expensive, isn't it? 

I would much rather go with ephedrine or nicotine, rather than DNP. I don't want to risk my health just to shed some fat, but it feels like nothing is working at this point. I am going to see how things go with T3. I am currently taking 200mg of caffeine preworkout, and that seems to be working nicely at waking me up some.


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 26, 2005)

I just now noticed Mike doesn't have Vasopro anymore for sale.  Assuming it is still legal, I think Brian(B5150 from AL or Anabolicminds) had a quite a few old bottles for sale.  Maybe some of the buy, sell trade or swap meets might have it also.  I'd PM brian first.

Otherwise, we are all going to have to source it out.  I'll let you know if I find a good place.  I don't think it is a scheduled drug, but I need to make sure b/c obviously its legal status has changed.

Nicotine is expensive.  The gum isn't too bad considering how long it lasts.  That patches are really effective but more $$.  I was told by Dante to check mastersmarketing.com to find lozenges and cheaper gum.  Come to think of it that little website can probably get you quite a bit of stuff, ephedrine and other stuff too maybe.  It seems to be developing quite a reputation and I will check it out at some point.  That is a starting place anyhow.

Edit: I am making it more complicated than necessary.  It looks like customnutrition warehouse still has Vasopro up for sale.  Check under asthma relief.


----------



## M.J.H. (Feb 27, 2005)

*Cardinal:* Yeah I haven't been able to find ephedrine anywhere in the longest time, unfortunately. I think part of me is happy that I got off it, because it was really becoming addicting. But now that I am used to not having it caffeine seems to do the same kind of thing for me. We'll see what happens with the T3, I was going to up the dosage some, but honestly, I have been getting headaches at 50mcg, literally like 10 minutes after I take it. So I don't think raising the dose at this point would be a good idea.


----------



## M.J.H. (Feb 27, 2005)

___________________________________________
Sunday; 2-27-2005
___________________________________________



Diet/Supplements

*Preworkout:* 1 scoop of Swole 
*Postworkout:* 1 scoop of whey protein + 2% milk 
*Meal 2:* 1% cottage cheese + pineapple
*Meal 3:* chicken noodle soup + crackers 
*Meal 4:* chicken & rice stir-fry
*Meal 5:* peanut butter
*Meal 6:* tuna & cheese melt 


Training---ME Bench

*Squats:*
235 x 15
275 x 17

*Decline Bench Presses:*
185 x 15
225 x 2
315 x 6

*V-Bar Cable Pulldowns:* 
290 x 3 (3)
125 x 15

*Smith-Machine Military Presses:* 
90 x 15
90 x 12 (2)
195 x 3

*Standing Barbell Curls:* 
65 x 15
75 x 12
95 x 6


Miscellaneous

*Training Length:* 45 minutes.
*Sleep:* 8 hours. 
*Weight:* 227 lbs.

Currently I am taking 50mcg of T3 an hour before I workout. I was going to bump my dosage up to 100mcg, but honestly I get headaches on 50mcg so there's no way at this point I could handle anymore. Literally minutes after I take the stuff my head starts splitting.


----------

